# Dwarf Gourami / Powder Blue Gourami / Red Gourami are they all same?



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Dwarf Gourami / Powder Blue Gourami / Red Gourami are they all same?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

If you mean like the Flame Gourami by Red, then to my understanding all three are color variations of the Dwarf Gourami....perhaps I'm wrong, but thats what I've always thought.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, I believe those are all color variants of Colisa Lalia.


----------

